# Book Review



## Turin (Jan 26, 2004)

I have to do a book review on the Hobbit(my book of choice) can anyone help me out? Here are the requirements:

Write on the book that you selected earlier this quarter.
Background: The editor accepting reviews that grab the reader’s attention with an interesting opening, and then proceed into a critical analysis of the writing. For novels and stories, your analysis discuss the plot, the character development, use of dialogue, imagery, and other elements of storytelling style to convince your readers to read – or not to read – this book. If you have selected a non-fiction book, write specific examples of the strengths and weakness of the book. For all book reviews, conclude with a final thought that sums up you response to the book.
Here are the types of ideas that the editor is looking for:
- List the book’s title, author, publisher, and year of publication (required information). 
- Begin with an interesting teaser. 
- Describe the subject matter (for non-fiction) or plot (for fiction).
- Tell how the organization of writing style helps or hurts the presentation of information. Is the writing dull or lively?
- Did the story build to a climax and denouement that are satisfying to the reader?
- Did you understand the characters’ motivations for their action? Did the characters come to life so that you cared what happened to them? What the dialogue realistic and appropriate?
- How did the author’s voice affect the storytelling? If in the first person, did you find the narrator to be real and believable? If in the third person, how did this choice of point of view affect the story? What can you think of to say about the writing style? Was the language appropriate to the subject? What did you think of the author’s imagery and/or use of writing devises such as flashbacks, foreshadowing, and the like?
- Explain how illustration and graphics were incorporated to explain facts, provide a map, or create interest. This point is especially for non-fiction reviews.
- Who do you think would like this book?
- Conclude with a statement of your opinion about the strengths and weaknesses of the book.


I hope its not to long for anyone to read  . Any help will be appreciated.


----------

